# Chief of Police Larry Blagg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Chief of Police Larry Blagg 
*Trumann Police Department
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, January 27, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Accidental
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, January 27, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Chief Larry Blagg was killed when he was struck by a falling tree branch while assisting with cleanup efforts following a winter storm. He was moving fallen branches when a large branch covered with ice broke and fell on him.

He went into cardiac arrest and passed away while being transported to a local hospital.
Agency Contact Information
Trumann Police Department
221 S Melton Avenue
Trumann, AR 72472

Phone: (870) 483-6423

_*Please contact the Trumann Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Chief Blagg and Fellow Brother


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Chief


----------

